# Murray's Porter In Brisbane?



## kevo (29/8/08)

Hi all,

Have been looking, but can't find any Murray's Porter around Brisbane/Gold Coast.

Anyone seen any?

Had heard it was all being released through Dan's.

Any tips appreciated.

Kev


----------



## bconnery (29/8/08)

Most of the Dan Murphy's stores have a 'beer guy' who in theory knows more about what is being stocked than others. At least that's what I have found when asking, but sometimes you have to be lucky in that they are in...
They should be able to tell you if they are getting it in or have. 

If the Pilsner and Grand Cru are anything to go by you might struggle to find it as if they do get in they quickly go out again...


----------



## TimBob (29/8/08)

You can buy it off their website... delivered to your door


----------



## kevo (29/8/08)

Mmmm...$90 for a carton isn't really an option for me.

But might be the only option.

Any luck at Drinx? It's the only spot I've seen the Pils in Brisbane.

Kev


----------



## joshuahardie (29/8/08)

I am having a shocking time of finding it in NSW too....
all of the places that had the grand cru have not even heard of it....

i am thinking i am going to end up missing out on this one....

Now that I think of it the Grand Cru was hard enough to find.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/8/08)

kevo said:


> Mmmm...$90 for a carton isn't really an option for me.
> 
> But might be the only option.
> 
> ...



I paid $60 for a carton of 16 delivered to my door in Adelaide. Split it with some mates and it works out reasonably cheap.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Gough (29/8/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I paid $60 for a carton of 16 delivered to my door in Adelaide. Split it with some mates and it works out reasonably cheap.
> 
> C&B
> TDA




Works out reasonably cheap indeed! I think you may have been undercharged there TDA... The Murray's web sales machine obviously skipped a gear last week :lol: Makes up for the slow postage I guess...

As for getting it in Brisbane, I checked with our sales guys and at the moment no-one up there is stocking it so I'm afraid our website is your best bet at the moment. If a few of you hassle the Drinx group in Sth QLD they may well get in touch and order some from us before it is all gone. I'll ask the sales guys to chase them as well, but can't promise anything. Dan's has none I'm afraid. 

Other than online through our website, I know that a few good independent stores in Newcastle, Sydney and Melbourne still have some left, but it is almost all gone. It was our winter seasonal and we were very happy with how it turned out. The spring seasonal, our Icon 2IPA will be available in the 330ml bottles shortly. I brewed it a few weeks ago and it is smelling and tasting superb at this stage... Although I guess I would say that wouldn't I!?!? :lol: Can't wait for the bottles to be conditioned and ready myself actually...

Hope that helps,

Shawn Sherlock
Brewer
Murray's Craft Brewing Co.


----------



## BrenosBrews (29/8/08)

You can order 1 or 100 bottles through Slowbeer/Cloudwine. Well maybe not 100 but you could certainly get a 6 pack.
May as well make it worth while and get some other microbrews probably not available up there; Red Hill Imperial Stout, Weizenbock & Temptation e & the Holgate "extreme" range off the top of my head.

http://www.slowbeer.com.au


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/8/08)

Gough said:


> Works out reasonably cheap indeed! I think you may have been undercharged there TDA... The Murray's web sales machine obviously skipped a gear last week :lol: Makes up for the slow postage I guess...



Cripes Gough, when I ordered from the website the carton price was $45, now I see it is $75 :unsure: 

That does make up for the slower postage :chug: .

C&B
TDA


----------



## joshuahardie (29/8/08)

Gough said:


> Other than online through our website, I know that a few good independent stores in Newcastle, Sydney and Melbourne still have some left, but it is almost all gone.



Shawn, Can you pass on the name(s) of the independents in Sydney that may still stock it. Any in the cbd?

Josh


----------



## Gough (29/8/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Cripes Gough, when I ordered from the website the carton price was $45, now I see it is $75 :unsure:
> 
> That does make up for the slower postage :chug: .
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think there must've been a typo entering it into the website at some stage. Those like yourself who saw it while it was up got the deal but the web guys have changed it now. The high alcohol beers are a killer in terms of excise for us which is a big part of the higher cost, but brewing these styles is what we want to do... Keeps me happy brewing them anyway  

And Joshua, I'll check and see if I can track that info down in terms of specific shops and get back to you. 

EDIT: I'm told these shops near the city definitely have some stock of the Porter left atm - Stanmore Cellars, Randwick Cellars, '60 Darling St' Balmain, Liquor on Parade Kingsford. Hope that helps.

Shawn.


----------



## Snow (29/8/08)

Ok guys, I just ordered some porter from Drinx in Ann St. They said they hope to have some in by the end of next week. I've reserved myself a 6 pack  

So.... Gough, just make sure you don't sell it all before Drinx Ann St get their order in  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/8/08)

You mean 4-pack Snow


----------



## kevo (29/8/08)

Awesome Snow, I'll get them hold a few for me too.

Can everyone in SEQ start hassling their Dan Murphy people so we don't have the same issues finding the Icon 2IPA when it's released please?

I'm sure it will be worth all our while.

Kev


----------



## Snow (30/8/08)

geoff_tewierik said:


> You mean 4-pack Snow



um...yeah :huh: I guess I ordered 1.5 four-packs


----------



## Snow (8/9/08)

Well.... bad news  

Drinx Ann St just called and said Murrays are refusing to sell them any cases of Porter unless they order a whole pallet load. As they don't want a whole pallet of a single beer, they won't order it. Quite frankly I find it bemusing that a craftbrewer has this attitude towards a quality craft beer bottleshop. As I don't want to order a $90 case of the stuff until I have tried it at least once, and there is nowhere else to get it in Brisbane, then I guess I won't be trying any <_<  

- Snow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/9/08)

Snow said:


> Well.... bad news
> 
> Drinx Ann St just called and said Murrays are refusing to sell them any cases of Porter unless they order a whole pallet load. As they don't want a whole pallet of a single beer, they won't order it. Quite frankly I find it bemusing that a craftbrewer has this attitude towards a quality craft beer bottleshop. As I don't want to order a $90 case of the stuff until I have tried it at least once, and there is nowhere else to get it in Brisbane, then I guess I won't be trying any <_<
> 
> - Snow.




Transport


Cost as much to send a whole pallet then just few cartons


----------



## Gough (8/9/08)

Snow said:


> Well.... bad news
> 
> Drinx Ann St just called and said Murrays are refusing to sell them any cases of Porter unless they order a whole pallet load. As they don't want a whole pallet of a single beer, they won't order it. Quite frankly I find it bemusing that a craftbrewer has this attitude towards a quality craft beer bottleshop. As I don't want to order a $90 case of the stuff until I have tried it at least once, and there is nowhere else to get it in Brisbane, then I guess I won't be trying any <_<
> 
> - Snow.



Sorry to hear you had a bad experience surrounding one of our beers Snow. I'm actually on leave this week but will happily discuss things further with you offline [email protected] 

As for this specific instance though, I think there must be some crossed wires somewhere along the line as we would LOVE to get some Porter to the Drinx group - they've been good supporters of ours for some time. Firstly we don' have a pallet of the Porter left. A few cartons yes, a pallet not even close. The Drinx guys buy pallets from us and we could try and mix some Porter in with their next order, but we don't have a full pallet to sell so I'm not sure where that message has come from. I'm not onsite at the moment but I'll check it out and make sure no-one at our end is stuffing them/you around. Just as a general rule though it is not economic for us to freight a single carton of a beer to interstate and sell it at a wholesale price to a retailer. In that instance we lose money every time - and I need to keep my job!  

Hope we can sort this out. There has been a breakdown in communication somewhere along the line but from our end we'd love to have all our beers in Brisbane. We just need to get it there in such a way as not to go broke as I'm sure you'd appreciate.

Shawn.


----------



## kevo (8/9/08)

Just got the same message from Drinx. Can't get it.  

Bugger.

Kev


----------



## Snow (8/9/08)

Gough said:


> Sorry to hear you had a bad experience surrounding one of our beers Snow. I'm actually on leave this week but will happily discuss things further with you offline [email protected]
> 
> As for this specific instance though, I think there must be some crossed wires somewhere along the line as we would LOVE to get some Porter to the Drinx group - they've been good supporters of ours for some time. Firstly we don' have a pallet of the Porter left. A few cartons yes, a pallet not even close. The Drinx guys buy pallets from us and we could try and mix some Porter in with their next order, but we don't have a full pallet to sell so I'm not sure where that message has come from. I'm not onsite at the moment but I'll check it out and make sure no-one at our end is stuffing them/you around. Just as a general rule though it is not economic for us to freight a single carton of a beer to interstate and sell it at a wholesale price to a retailer. In that instance we lose money every time - and I need to keep my job!
> 
> ...



My apologies Gough. Seems I jumped the gun a bit casting aspertions before I got the facts right. It does sound like a communication issue on Drinx' part. 

Nice to hear the porter is selling so well, though. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and buy a whole carton, then see if any of the BABBs guys want to take a 4-pack off my hands for a cost reimbursement.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## kevo (8/9/08)

Aren't there a few Brissie boys heading down to Murray's in the next little while?

Could they pick up a couple of packs for us if Drinx don't come through?

Please?  

Kev


----------



## Gough (8/9/08)

Snow said:


> My apologies Gough. Seems I jumped the gun a bit casting aspertions before I got the facts right. It does sound like a communication issue on Drinx' part.
> 
> Nice to hear the porter is selling so well, though. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and buy a whole carton, then see if any of the BABBs guys want to take a 4-pack off my hands for a cost reimbursement.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.




No worries Snow. It is more than likely a 'fault on both sides' kinda thing - stories getting mixed up etc - just very strange (and frustrating!) from my end as I'd love our seasonals to get as wide a distribution as possible! I'll see what we can sort but can't promise anything on the Porter as there isn't much left. Our Icon 2IPA is due for spring release though - will try and make sure Drinx gets some of that.

Shawn.


----------

